# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Скоро домой...

## старый_параноик

По настоящему серьёзно о самовыпиле начинаешь задумываться в зрелом возрасте...подростковый суицид, что бы там не говорили, - это конечно "хорошо", но его обычно совершают либо в состоянии аффекта, депрессии или "неразделённой" любви.
Будучи взрослым, ты подходишь к этому процессу творчески...начинаешь тщательно прорабатывать и продумывать все нюансы будущего "обряда"...
В одном из постов на форуме я писал в комменте типа :"надо ждать попутного ветра и бла-бла-бла...", - это чушь...не надо отдавать всё на волю случая.
К чему я всё это пишу...у меня есть чуть больше 3-х месяцев на то, чтобы утрясти все дела и проблемы...решить кое-какие вопросы и подготовиться...в принципе со способом я уже определился...теперь нужно достать орудие для этого способа...насчёт этого тоже есть кое-какие мысли.
По поводу 3-х месяцев...всё очень просто и одновременно не просто...  :Smile: 
Дело в том, что в конце февраля у меня день рождения и я решил преподнести себе такой своеобразный "подарок" на днюху...уйти в тот день, когда пришёл в этот мир.
Кому-то это покажется глупым или банальным...кто-то будет осуждать или насмехаться...но я так решил...это моё решение и только моё.
Мы в этом мире только гости...пора домой.

----------


## startapvad

Через орудие решил ? Почему именно через него ? Как доставать будешь ? Закладка ?

----------


## старый_параноик

> Через орудие решил ? Почему именно через него ? Как доставать будешь ? Закладка ?


 Орудие - это я образно выразился...здесь же нельзя говорить как и чем ты хочешь выпилится.
Почему именно так - я думаю это достаточно быстрый и надёжный способ...лишь бы рука не дрогнула в последний момент- тогда будет херово.
Как достану? Это уже неважно...главное наконец-то появился вариант *достать*.  :Cool:

----------


## Пулю в бошку

Примерно представляю о чем вы. Но там тоже есть нюансы. И есть конечно удобство, так как сделать возможно в любом месте. А как достичь нужного состояния, так как подходящего настроения я уже жду уже несколько месяцев, поэтому действительно не удачный это вариант "ловли".

----------


## старый_параноик

> Примерно представляю о чем вы. Но там тоже есть нюансы. И есть конечно удобство, так как сделать возможно в любом месте. А как достичь нужного состояния, так как подходящего настроения я уже жду уже несколько месяцев, поэтому действительно не удачный это вариант "ловли".


 может быть вам вспомнить моменты, когда было хуже всего...точнее факторы, что привели к такому состоянию, и попробовать это всё синтезировать уже специально? чтобы достичь нужного состояния...это не призыв...так мысли вслух.

----------


## Unity

Но ведь Истина во том, что Время таки приглушает Боль, а если его много - то и почти полностью рубцует шрамы на нашей душе.
Любое наше состояние - всегда преходяще. Только на некий период. Любое желание саморазрушение всегда обусловлено разочарованием, несовпадением идей о реальности с самою реальностью. Может, легче всё-таки почистить буфер своей памяти, отформатировать свой жёсткий диск, нежели ломать себя?..

----------


## старый_параноик

> Но ведь Истина во том, что Время таки приглушает Боль, а если его много - то и почти полностью рубцует шрамы на нашей душе.
> Любое наше состояние - всегда преходяще. Только на некий период. Любое желание саморазрушение всегда обусловлено разочарованием, несовпадением идей о реальности с самою реальностью. Может, легче всё-таки почистить буфер своей памяти, отформатировать свой жёсткий диск, нежели ломать себя?..


 да не в этом дело...просто я хочу *ДОМОЙ* !...вам же тоже хочется? вы сами писали об этом в другом посте...погостили и хватит - пора *ДОМОЙ*  :Smile:

----------


## Unity

> да не в этом дело...просто я хочу *ДОМОЙ* !...вам же тоже хочется? вы сами писали об этом в другом посте...погостили и хватит - пора *ДОМОЙ*


 К сожалению, не всё так просто...
Всем дали "работу". Вернуться, не сделав её, по меньшей мере... преступно?
Я тоже хочу _домой_ - в сто раз интенсивнее, нежели до этого, но... мы Здесь "на задании", любой человек. И нас не осудят, мы сами себе судьи - если облажаемся, то не поздоровится.

----------


## старый_параноик

> К сожалению, не всё так просто...
> Всем дали "работу". Вернуться, не сделав её, по меньшей мере... преступно?
> Я тоже хочу _домой_ - в сто раз интенсивнее, нежели до этого, но... мы Здесь "на задании", любой человек. И нас не осудят, мы сами себе судьи - если облажаемся, то не поздоровится.


 а кто дал *вам* это "задание"?

----------


## путник

Это ты интересно придумал в День Рожденья умереть. Я на такое не решусь наверно никогда. Хотя очень надоело все и умереть хочу.

----------


## microbe

Мне кажется всё по другому.

----------


## DeathOfSlaves

> К сожалению, не всё так просто...
> Всем дали "работу". Вернуться, не сделав её, по меньшей мере... преступно?
> Я тоже хочу _домой_ - в сто раз интенсивнее, нежели до этого, но... мы Здесь "на задании", любой человек. И нас не осудят, мы сами себе судьи - если облажаемся, то не поздоровится.


 хм интересно. какое задание у человека боьного шизой...или например у детей с неизличимыми заболеваниями которые в итоге умирают не успев повзрослеть... умственно отсталых,которые ничего не соображают. слепых,глухих... о каком таком заданни ,которое есть у любого человека вы толкуете?

----------

